# Which watches will appreciate in value?



## toddle

I know that most watches are a poor investment and I wouldn't buy one solely as an investment, but when comparing several watches that I like equally (unfortunately just in pictures, not in the flesh), the risk of significant depreciation or slight appreciation would play a role in my decision. I am too new at this to have any clue myself. I don't have any plans to sell the watch I buy, in fact I want to give it to my son eventually, but you never know how the future is going to unfold.

Thanks to all who responded in my previous thread, I am more educated in what I want. 

The choices:
1) IWC Portuguese 7 day 5001-07
2) JLC Master Chronograph
3) JLC Master Calendar
4) GO Senator Sixties Chronograph

Are any of these at risk of serious depreciation? And the flip side, do any of these have a chance to increase in value?

Thank you so much!

Todd


----------



## Watchbreath

Even if you factor in, inflation, most likely not.


----------



## Ray916MN

What's significant?

As best I can tell you'll take a 20% hit the moment you buy, assuming you bought at a decent discount from retail. I've been looking to buy a JLC Master Compressor Chrono and this is what I see.


----------



## goldfinger7750

if you want to hold value, get yourself a rolex or panerai...


----------



## ulackfocus

Of the ones you ask about, there is no long term track record for GO since they were reconstituted recently compared to the other brands. None of the brands mentioned appreciate in value, and it's a crapshoot to guess which will depreciate the least. Try to buy the watch pre-owned if you're worried about losing money.



goldfinger7750 said:


> if you want to hold value, get yourself a rolex or panerai...


.... or a Patek.


----------



## AndrewSo

ulackfocus said:


> .... or a Patek.


I remember reading an article that said the only two names that matter are Patek and Rolex i.e that they retain their value the best. JLC and GO both make a fantastic watch but in twenty years they will be worth about 20% of their original value...if you're lucky. While Panerai may be good in the second-hand market in the short-term, I don't see them rising to Rolex status any time soon. Or ever, for that matter.

Buy the watch you love the most and throw caution (and depreciation) to the wind.


----------



## newmedia

Its hard to say now , even if you bought Rolex at MSRP now , that not all will models will retain their value years down the road, they are making close to 1M watches a year.

like the poster said , but it used , you will take less hit down the road.


----------



## Tragic

Buy pre-owned and never look back.


----------



## premoon

Buy famous brand solid gold watches, limited edition, and you will probably make money, but in few years time..........

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## jobryan

NONONONO! horrible investment. You have to get very lucky for a watch to go up in money. after the money you'd LOSE with buying a watch, Youd make $1050 more dollars buying a $50 savings bond


----------



## Speech

if you are buying any watch retail you will be losing.

As for any of those, the JLC will hold best, I'd think only losing perhaps 50% before resale. If you want to hold value patek or Rolex. Failing that buy something extremely complex or extremely rare, eg. find the Harrison H6 (i'd think that would make you a good 30+ million)


----------



## tom_hanx

I am with jobryan on this one...

If you are looking at watches as investment, you are spoiling it. Get yourself a cheap time-teller, or use the watch on your mobile and invest the money in bonds, shares, whatever financial instruments. 

You could also split your budget 50/50 and get yourself a pre-owned watch and invest the rest. This way, you should be close to not-losing money but you will neither enjoy watches to the full, nor make money. 

I would say - sort your priorities. If you want to appreciate fiscally over time, look elsewhere. If you want to get something that will carry memories and huge sentimental/family value, watches can do this for you. But first and foremost - figure out what you want. :-!


----------



## toddle

I ended up buying the JLC Master Calendar. I haven't seen it yet, as it is waiting at home for me, but I got it for a good price from an AD with good service. I am happy with the decision regardless of any depreciation in the future, and I suspect I will be even more happy once it is on my wrist!

I wasn't looking at this so much as an investment, by it self, but as part of a larger decision making process. There is a decent chance that I will buy another watch on my list eventually or maybe even a PP down the road. 
Thanks all for your help!

Todd


----------



## wasteoftime

Things hold value if there's a second hand market for it. Watches drop 20 to 30 percent once u wear it. If it's a rare ap roo or a high end patek. It may hold or go up. Other brands just don't do it. Maybe some langes.


----------



## wasteoftime

When I wanted the daytona. Sellers bs. Hard to find blah blah. Everyone has one. The patek 5711. 5712 5980. I got one. And after getting one. See many people wearing them as well hahhaa. U wanna get your son something. Get something cheap like a tag. And let him buy one for himself .


----------



## Blue bird

Watches should never be considered an investment IMHO. I used to think that way but only to try and justify the purchases to my wife
I agree with those above who said you lose 20-30% the second you buy it. As for Rolex, unless you have a vintage Daytona Newman, red sub, or double red Seadweller (maybe a few other limited editions) you are not going to make any serious money.
Even with gold or two-tone models. Look at the older 16613 TT Sub for example. Approx. $10000 new a few years back and they can be bought on the used market for about $4000-$5500 now in good shape with all boxes and papers.


----------



## HPoirot

Pre-owned would've been the best way to go.

But congrats on the purchase!

Wear it in good health.

And post pics!!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

pre owned or vintage is what I would choose. Vintage reverso, polaris, memovox and geophysic models keep their value very well. But if you want something that never loses its value then Patek or Rolex would be my safe bets.Of the list, you have made, I would pick the portuguese 7 days or the master chrono, the two worthy watches that would keep their value eventually over the long run.


----------



## Tick Talk

A wise sage once said, "To make a small amount of money collecting watches, you have to start with a large amount of money."


----------



## aznseank

none will go up in price. Perhaps a Rolex or a Patek, and thats if you are very very lucky on choosing a particular model (I would say less than 1% chance). If you are concerned about the resale value, stick with Rolex or Patek. Everything else will just fizzle away. 

Resale value hierarchy

1. Rolex (seemingly smart investments for retards)
2. Patek (an idiotic investment)
3. Panerai (i would also agree that this is just a fad)
4. IWC (a retarded Patek) 
5. Omega (not as good as rolex but omega will be around for a LOOONGGG time)

Just enjoy your watch! I am sure your watch will be a great heirloom for your son.


----------



## PunkJr

I've never gone too wrong with a Rolex, but then I've always bought pre-owned. I think that the watches Rolex are coming out with lately are nothing short of hideous. Nothing is set in stone, and I wouldn't be surprised if we start to see a dip in resale for this brand. I think their older pieces will continue to appreciate however. But Rolex are, and have been for years, just riding on their past successes, and haven't produced anything in the last 10-15 years that should help them sustain the illustrious regard in which they are held by the general public.

I don't know much about Cartier, but I was told that they are up there with Rolex in regards to resale, but that may only be true for some of their catalogue.


----------



## impalass

aznseank said:


> none will go up in price. Perhaps a Rolex or a Patek, and thats if you are very very lucky on choosing a particular model (I would say less than 1% chance). If you are concerned about the resale value, stick with Rolex or Patek. Everything else will just fizzle away.
> 
> Resale value hierarchy
> 
> 1. Rolex (seemingly smart investments for retards)
> 2. Patek (an idiotic investment)
> 3. Panerai (i would also agree that this is just a fad)
> 4. IWC (a retarded Patek)
> 5. Omega (not as good as rolex but omega will be around for a LOOONGGG time)
> 
> Just enjoy your watch! I am sure your watch will be a great heirloom for your son.


Thank you for the Sunday morning smile. thumbs up


----------



## Watchbreath

Cartier is a distant forth, behind Patek, Panerai and Rolex.


PunkJr said:


> I've never gone too wrong with a Rolex, but then I've always bought pre-owned. I think that the watches Rolex are coming out with lately are nothing short of hideous. Nothing is set in stone, and I wouldn't be surprised if we start to see a dip in resale for this brand. I think their older pieces will continue to appreciate however. But Rolex are, and have been for years, just riding on their past successes, and haven't produced anything in the last 10-15 years that should help them sustain the illustrious regard in which they are held by the general public.
> 
> I don't know much about Cartier, but I was told that they are up there with Rolex in regards to resale, but that may only be true for some of their catalogue.


----------



## wasteoftime

Cartiers are kinda for that fashion market... for people that wanna have something recognizable on thier wrists and want some attention from people that don't know much about time peices... they attract that watch group  

the more expensive white gold and platinum full of sparkly diamond watches are for ladies (much older) that don't know much about watches, because if they did, they'd get a complicated patek or lange ladies watch instead  

Cartier = Chanel  

Chanel = toy watch

toy watch < swatch  

hahah. I'm just having fun here.

They are fun and non expensive brand watches that you use to make your wife happy... got her a santos 100 white rubber few years back... she never wears it anymore


----------



## motokustom

Good used Breitlings - especially movement ones are a safe bet, get it boxed and papers and it will be a good safe buy. I had a Chronospace new in 98 cost £800. I sold it last week for £800 so.....


----------



## Playero

buy pre owned for great prices and maybe if you are like me exchange it every 3-5 years. if you want a watch that will go up go to NY city chinatown and buy something in the 100 dollars range most likely if they work after 2 years they will be worth 140 dollars.


----------



## AcesN8ightz

motokustom said:


> Good used Breitlings - especially movement ones are a safe bet, get it boxed and papers and it will be a good safe buy. I had a Chronospace new in 98 cost £800. I sold it last week for £800 so.....


You do have to account for inflation and opportunity cost...


----------



## Bradjhomes

AcesN8ightz said:


> You do have to account for inflation and opportunity cost...


It's very difficult to allow for opportunity cost, but inflation...yes.

800 in '98 would be about $1,100 or $1,200.


----------



## TimelessFan

newmedia said:


> Its hard to say now , even if you bought Rolex at MSRP now , that not all will models will retain their value years down the road, *they are making close to 1M watches a year*.
> 
> like the poster said , but it used , you will take less hit down the road.


I know this is an old thread but...
The whole "Yeah but Rolex makes 1 million watches a year" is a weak argument against Rolex. 
There are 7 billion people in this world. 
If you ask every person on this planet which watch they would like to own, 6.9 billion will say, "Rolex."
And that sort of demand will not go away anytime soon.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

It's an old thread, but I find it surprising that there are still people who think you can buy watches to make money reselling them (if you are not a distributor or retailer).

Most watches won't even maintain their value with time, much less increase it. And that's before considering inflation and up-keep...


----------



## Mcbeck

HRC-E.B. said:


> It's an old thread, but I find it surprising that there are still people who think you can buy watches to make money reselling them (if you are not a distributor or retailer).
> 
> Most watches won't even maintain their value with time, much less increase it. And that's before considering inflation and up-keep...


Ditto those thoughts. Havign said that ..... if you hold one long enough, you are likely to come out ahead.

My guess is that a 30 yr old stainless steel Rolex, Omega, Patek, etc., would sell for more now than when it was brand new. For example, the list price of a 1980 Rolex Submariner was around $950. (according to this page: Minus4Plus6.com - Rolex Price Evolution for Rolex Watches ). Most of the vintage 1980s Rolex Submariners on Ebay are in the $3600-7000 range.

That's, of course, not factoring in any service or maintenance costs.

But for most people looking for investment opportunities, unless they don't mind holding it for decades and hoping there is still a demand for that particular style of watch .... they would fair better in assets other than watches.


----------



## Watchbreath

Nearly all fall through the floor the moment you walk out the door.


HRC-E.B. said:


> It's an old thread, but I find it surprising that there are still people who think you can buy watches to make money reselling them (if you are not a distributor or retailer).
> 
> Most watches won't even maintain their value with time, much less increase it. And that's before considering inflation and up-keep...


----------



## shartouh

toddle said:


> I know that most watches are a poor investment and I wouldn't buy one solely as an investment, but when comparing several watches that I like equally (unfortunately just in pictures, not in the flesh), the risk of significant depreciation or slight appreciation would play a role in my decision. I am too new at this to have any clue myself. I don't have any plans to sell the watch I buy, in fact I want to give it to my son eventually, but you never know how the future is going to unfold.
> 
> Thanks to all who responded in my previous thread, I am more educated in what I want.
> All of them make descrease in value after some years , so you should go to rolex Sub. with date or without or if you have more mony take Patek but after years its service is expensive.
> 
> The choices:
> 1) IWC Portuguese 7 day 5001-07
> 2) JLC Master Chronograph
> 3) JLC Master Calendar
> 4) GO Senator Sixties Chronograph
> 
> Are any of these at risk of serious depreciation? And the flip side, do any of these have a chance to increase in value?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Todd


All the watches have not chance to increase in value:-| just Rolex or Patek especially if they are in Gold ;-)(Yellow or rose) then you have chance to resell after years just two brand rolex and patek |>, take Rolex sub. with two tones or if you bay more take patek


----------



## entropy96

Watches are generally NOT a good source of investment.

If you really do want to invest in watches though, then it should only be Rolex and Patek Philippe.


----------



## Watchbreath

And Panerai and Cartier.


entropy96 said:


> Watches are generally NOT a good source of investment.
> 
> If you really do want to invest in watches though, then it should only be Rolex and Patek Philippe.


----------



## mark1958

I don't think of them as investments but I do try to think of them as equity. I agree they loose value as you walk out the door but over time assuming they remain in good shape they may actually come close to holding their value. If i became cash strapped at some point, I do know i have some value. But in exchange for the lack of real appreciation, I get to enjoy my collection and have something i can admire, wear, and look at. More appealing that starring at 100 dollar bills or Euros all day. This is different than many other purchases. Drive a vehicle off the lot ---- and continue to drive it…. that just continues to depreciate…


----------



## shnjb

bitcoin









gold









US equities









Rolex
Minus4Plus6.com - Rolex Price Evolution for Rolex Watches


----------



## shartouh

Watchbreath said:


> And Panerai and Cartier.


No, Sorry only Panerai and Cartier with in House cal. Cartier has untill now 29 in house Cals. all cals in Rolex and most or prop. all cals in Patek are in house cal.


----------



## Watchbreath

Used to sell pre-own and vintage; yes!


shartouh said:


> No, Sorry only Panerai and Cartier with in House cal. Cartier has untill now 29 in house Cals. all cals in Rolex and most or prop. all cals in Patek are in house cal.


----------



## Watchbreath

:think: Seem to recall, the highest the stock market, in real terms, ever was in August 1966.


----------



## pepperami

Is funny, if I had a watch that (by some miracle) increased in value, I'd be even more inclined to keep it


----------



## westlake

Watches are not investments. Better luck in Vegas.


----------



## mark1958

And if you win in Vegas you can go buy at all the watch shops and boutiques 



westlake said:


> Watches are not investments. Better luck in Vegas.


----------



## GETS

You know? Just a punt but I reckon A Lange & Sohne might get a good return in a decade or two.


----------



## drhr

GETS said:


> You know? Just a punt but I reckon A Lange & Sohne might get a good return in a decade or two.


Agree! And if bought pre-owned, can make some money in a way shorter time (if money is what is desired). Had 2 Lange 1815's, one regular platinum and one up and down yellow gold (discontinued models), purchased pre-owned. Serviced and sold within a year of acquisition for net gain approx $9K over acquisition/service cost. Far and few between, but more likely on pre-owned watches. Unfortunately, doesn't come close to making up for the financial bath I've taken on reselling other watches . . . .


----------



## shnjb

drhr said:


> Agree! And if bought pre-owned, can make some money in a way shorter time (if money is what is desired). Had 2 Lange 1815's, one regular platinum and one up and down yellow gold (discontinued models), purchased pre-owned. Serviced and sold within a year of acquisition for net gain approx $9K over acquisition/service cost. Far and few between, but more likely on pre-owned watches. Unfortunately, doesn't come close to making up for the financial bath I've taken on reselling other watches . . . .


Where and who did you sell to?


----------



## mark1958

Depends on what you mean by a "good return". Relative to a wise investment-- no way. It might keep its original value in terms of absolute dollars/euros etc. But you are not taking inflation into account nor a couple of servicing runs&#8230; If you purchase a model that is is not longer made and in limited supply and still in demand.. well then.. you might made some money. A lot of ifs ands and buts&#8230; in there.



GETS said:


> You know? Just a punt but I reckon A Lange & Sohne might get a good return in a decade or two.


----------



## drhr

shnjb said:


> Where and who did you sell to?


Listed in PuristsPro. Platinum sold to one of the regulars of that forum. Up and Down sold to mainland USA buyer. I have a blue dialed 1815 discontinued model listed for sale now, we'll see how that turns out . . .


----------



## seanwontreturn

IWC 5001 holds comparatively better resale value compared to the rest.


----------



## Heinz

High end watches hold value much better than, say, a new car, or most other things bought new barring rare, limited things that are in high demand.

When got my BR02 last year, I got the same price for my Rolex GMT II as what it cost when I got it back in '98!


Certainly not expecting that with the BR, but as a daily worn piece it fits my style better these days. Not so much into flash as "quiet" luxury.


----------



## Watchbreath

Also keep in mind that the 1998 Dollar had 45%+ more purchasing power.


----------

